# Best free watchlist website



## chris bartlett (1 June 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions on the best Watchlist site. I used to use JBWere site but now can't get in because of changes. I would prefer one showing green rises and red losses and percentages of rise and fall. Any suggestions please?


----------



## bellenuit (1 June 2014)

chris bartlett said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on the best Watchlist site. I used to use JBWere site but now can't get in because of changes. I would prefer one showing green rises and red losses and percentages of rise and fall. Any suggestions please?




CommSec is good. You may have to open an account first, but that costs nothing. Its also realtime, not delayed. Here is a glimpse......




Also, if you click the yellow down arrow on the right hand side of a stock line, it has additional options such as Course of Sales (each buy/sell transaction that day for the stock), Market Depth, News, Announcements and more.


----------



## IrishDigger (1 June 2014)

CommSec for me.


----------



## sydboy007 (15 June 2014)

belldirect have free signup and watch lists


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 March 2016)

Fairfax's Tradingroom.com.au is closing.

Great site - oh well.


----------



## systematic (7 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Fairfax's Tradingroom.com.au is closing.




I know, right?  That site was there from the "early days" - a piece of internet history...


----------



## kashtrade (18 April 2018)

Are you after free stocks news watchlist? have you tried cityfalcon.com?


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 April 2018)

That would be handy using Google Home to hear news but really information (especially general) overload would be something to avoid.


----------

